# عرض جديد لعملائنا الكرام



## تراك ميديا (24 نوفمبر 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حفلات الاحساء لتصوير الحفلات والمناسبات
عرض جديد لعملائنا الكرام
يسرنا ان نوثق مناسباتكم وإحتفالاتكم بأحدث الاجهزة الرقمية تصوير فيديو تلفزيوني وتصوير فوتوغرافي

تغطية اي مناسبة .. زواج , حفلات تخرج . أعياد الميلاد.. واي لحظة تريدون ان نجسدها لكم بصورة , في 
الاحساء – الدمام – الخبر - الرياض

التصوير بكاميرات تلفزيونية فخمه وكاميرات احترافية عالية الدقة

كما لدينا طباعة الصور في ألبومات فخمة خلال يومين 

سجل رقمي عندك .. 
بكرة بصير زواجك .. اجتماع بشركتك .. برومو لشركتك .. تغطيات ..
يسرنا أن نوضح لكم أسعارنا بالتفصيل
1- تصوير فيديو بكاميرات تلفزيونية ضخمة مونتاج للفيديو تصوير فوتوغراف بكاميرات إحترافية طباعة ألبوم صور 150 صورة ... بسعر 1300 ريال شاملة كل ماذكر 
3- تصوير فوتوغراف فقط طباعة ألبوم صور 150 صورة تسليم الصور ب CD ... بسعر 700 ريال فقط 
4- تصوير فيديو فقط منتاج احترافى بسعر 800 ريال فقط
تصوير أفراح حفلات مؤتمرات وجميع المناسبات

كما يسرنا أن نعرض عليكم بعض من العينات من تصويرنا 
على حسابنا الخاص 
حفلات الاحساء للتصوير

للحجز والإستفسار 
م : كريم الهنداوى
0565567947
[url=http://www.gulfup.com/?8OBgca]

[/URL]


----------



## بدر عساكرة (24 أغسطس 2015)

*رد: عرض جديد لعملائنا الكرام*

عرض رائع لن أفوته


----------

